# What's the relationship between Vitamin D and thyroid cancer?



## Want2FeelGood

I had PTC removed four years ago and m,y serum vitamin D level was very low. Now I'm on 6,000 units a day and my level is only 30.

My Endo tells me that serum levels of 50 are more than adequate, but now I wonder if a low Vit D contributes to or causes cancer, and what is the best serum level of Vitamin D now. Several parts of the Internet show if one has cancer get the serum to 75-100, and other places suggest only 50.

Is a low Vitamin D a cause of cancer? And if a person has thyroid cancer is the Vit D requirements increased and/or is there a benefit to raising serum level to 100?

My Endo said that with a level of 100 all you do is get a lot more calcium in your urine and could get kidney stones.


----------



## Lovlkn

Alot of people who have thyroid disease have low D. Vitamin D is important for bone strength and density per my doc. Really alot of people who don't also have low D. I think closer to 70 is recommendation, by my doc anyway.

I struggle with bone loss and my current doc is the only one who recommend I take D. Mine was bottom range when I began and I am outside all the time and very tan, however I also use sunscreen which blocks D absorption.

Not sure about a cancer connection


----------



## joplin1975

My understanding that there were as many studies that linked low Vit D to cancer as there were that disproved the association. I don't think at this point we can say that low Vit D caused cancer.

I do think you can say that Vit D helps the metabolic process in which your body uses thyroid hormone. So low Vit D often = a symptomatic patient.


----------

